

Ask HN: Co-Working spaces. Good? Bad? - pla3rhat3r

I&#x27;ve been kicking around the idea of opening a co-working space in Portland, Or. The tech scene here is pretty unique and I think it lends itself to the type of space I&#x27;m hoping to open.<p>My question is, have you worked at a co-working space in the past?<p>What did you like best?<p>What do you wish you could do if you had your own space?<p>My thought is that I&#x27;d like to open up a space that is less than a co-working space and more of a community of collaborative people.<p>I&#x27;ve always loved Fueled out in NYC and always wanted to figure out how to replicate that model but also make it more of a place where you came to hang with your friends while building really cool stuff.<p>Thoughts?
======
MichaelCrawford
I was once a member of Tom Cumming's ThinkThink in Santa Cruz
(tcumming@thinkthink.com). I enjoyed it, he enjoyed it, but it was a lot of
work for him.

I'd like to be a member of a coworking space but presently my budget is tight
so I work out of my home. But when I get some revenue going I will definitely
join one. Let me know if you do start one up.

